
The Next Health Fad? Blood Transfusions from Young People - yters
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/602080/the-next-health-fad-blood-transfusions-from-young-people/
======
yters
The company that collects the blood of young people for transfusion to older
people: [https://www.ambrosiaplasma.com/](https://www.ambrosiaplasma.com/)

------
11thEarlOfMar
Old news in Silicon Valley.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBA0AH-
LSbo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBA0AH-LSbo)

